# Rear tractor tires



## teepartied (Sep 5, 2015)

This is a question from a newish to farming person. One of the rear tires on my tractor has done its last bit of work and has a hole the size of my fist in its sidewall, so repair is out of the question. My helper fellow says that I need to replace my tires in pairs. I know this is recommended for cars, but is this also the case for tractors? Are there places to order tires from online or should I look locally?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

No you don't have to change as pairs we have run mismatch tires over the years. Now if you have a kid like mine it drives him nuts when tires don't match but he is not the one with the check book.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If you can get the same make and tread as the other tire I would just replace the one that is damaged.....otherwise I would replace both if it were me. Also depending on the condition of the other tire it might be best to just replace both if it doesn't have much life left.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have mis-matched rear tires on two of my older tractors. On the older tractors they dry rotted before they wore out and we only replaced the one that blew out.

We travel on more pavement these days and I can see the tires wearing more than when I was a kid.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> We travel on more pavement these days and I can see the tires wearing more than when I was a kid.


 I bought a new Continental radial rear tire for my JD 4255 over 20 yrs ago that has been on blacktop roads for many,many miles that has no noticeable road cupping that most tractor ties exhibit.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

teepartied said:


> This is a question from a newish to farming person. One of the rear tires on my tractor has done its last bit of work and has a hole the size of my fist in its sidewall, so repair is out of the question. My helper fellow says that I need to replace my tires in pairs. I know this is recommended for cars, but is this also the case for tractors? Are there places to order tires from online or should I look locally?


All depends on what condition your "good" tire is in. If it's really good, say 80+%, buy a new one to match it. If it's maybe 60-70%, buy a cheap new one that matches reasonably well or find a good used one. If it's 50 or above, whatever used one you can find. Below that, I'd replace both. That's just a rough guide as I see it. Depends on what you have available in your area.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe other brands are different, but on our Whites its a machined chromed surface that the axles run in on the differential carrier, no bearings of any kind, if your running tires of different circumference those chromed surfaces get a lot more wear as one tire will always be turning slightly slower than the other if they aren't matched. If one side has a Firestone thats new and the other gets damaged beyond repair then we buy a new one so they match close as possible. If it's at 60% then we search for a used at 60% or just buy two new ones.


----------

